# Steering Wheel harness to core screw size



## Jeremy Rosser (Jul 30, 2017)

When you take the model 3 steering wheel off there are 4 screws that hold the harness / electronics to the core. Does anyone know the screw type / replacement? Long story short I purchased a steering wheel (after market) and the company sent me the core and electronics separately but did not send the 4 screws which I believe are a size 25 torx.

Thank you,


----------

